

Google Sets: Automatically create sets of items from a few examples (2002) - lostbit
http://labs.google.com/sets

======
lostbit
True. This is old. Not sure why it got upvoted. Maybe HN memory is being
recycled. My other articles submitted were nicer, but when there is "google"
next to your link, people seem to get closer. So this worked more as an
experiment of audience than a link itself. Anyway if you never seen it, its
ok.

------
powera
Last updated May 20, 2002.

------
anonymous246
Maybe I should post this: New search engine that gives better results than
altavista. Check it out: <http://www.google.com>.

Flagged.

